# A class curtain rails



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello

I have an Elegance 821. I would like to fit curtains around the front of the cab in order to save using the blinds. Does anyone out there know of a firm that supplies curtain rails that would do the job.
Many thanks

Neil


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that you will find they are mainly normal domestic products.
So, any curtain shop! :wink:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Try Highbridge Motorhomes near Burham on Sea, they I am sure would be only too pleased to assist.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Curtains*

Any well stocked caravan accessory shop should stock purpose built curtain rail. Was cheaper and neater than house type.

I had several choices of width and colour (white, cream, silver).
Bought by the foot, don't forget to get the correct curtain hooks to fit the rail, they do vary.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

I think C A K do a stick on one, can be moulded too, try 'em!


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Curtain rails*

Try here. http://www.vwcurtains.com/index.php4
Stearman65


----------

